# Wedding with TPF member



## pixmedic (Jul 26, 2013)

Manny212 graciously took us up on our offer to let him shoot with us at a wedding in Fort Myers today. 
it went GREAT! the wedding was a little uncoordinated, but nothing we weren't used to. 
Heres a few quick shots of us working, and a group shot with what I have been told is the "TPF" salute. 
first thing you might notice is that Manny is a sexy beast.
secondly, for someone that has never shot a wedding before, he really took well to it, needing almost no direction. 
It was nice getting to meet and shoot with a fellow forum member. It was a good experience overall for us, and I think this will be something we offer again in the future. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Derrel (Jul 26, 2013)

Manny---shades of Dan Marino before he got all old and fat!!!! I love the TPF salute!


----------



## squirrels (Jul 26, 2013)

I saw the first shot and thought "Manny *is *a sexy beast, and that is a pretty macho screen name for her." before I realized that was your wife. No offense Manny, you guys are all lovely people. :lmao:

I'm so glad you found a member to take you up on your offer, and I love the TPF salute!:cheer:


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 26, 2013)

Simply wayyy freakin cool!  I cold honestly group hug you all.


----------



## Tiller (Jul 26, 2013)

The salute should be with the lens pointed toward your head 

That seemed like an awesome opportunity. Good on y'all for offering such a cool experience.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jul 26, 2013)

love the salute!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 26, 2013)

Congrats Manny and Pixmedic!  You two make a great couple!


----------



## ronlane (Jul 26, 2013)

That's cool. Manny, when are you going to share some of your shots?


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 27, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> Simply wayyy freakin cool!  I cold honestly group hug you all.



I could also spellcheck.  Oopsie.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 27, 2013)

Dang spellcheck could.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 27, 2013)

I give up for tonight.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 27, 2013)

Pix... dude... how many times I gotta tell ya'... ya' CAN'T wash the missus in hot water, she'll shrink! 



Very cool meet-up!


----------



## Buckster (Jul 27, 2013)

Pix, there is truly a special place in Photographer Heaven for people like you and the Mrs.

Your generosity never ceases to inspire.

Thanks for being you.


----------



## Rwsphotos (Jul 27, 2013)

Lmao Tirediorn no hot water it's just me. How I hooked up with mr tall, dark and handsome 19 years thats ago is a mystery.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 27, 2013)

Rwsphotos said:


> Lmao Tirediorn no hot water it's just me. How I hooked up with mr tall, dark and handsome 19 years thats ago is a mystery.


----------



## manny212 (Jul 27, 2013)

Let me just start off by saying I had the honor and pleasure to shoot with Jason and his lovely wife yesterday . The two nicest people anyone will ever meet . Even if I don't get a single image , I'm still a winner for meeting these two fine folks .

What they offered here was an invaluable learning experience that i wont soon forget . 

All in all I had a great day , an absolute BLAST ! although this wedding might have been a bit disorganized , It was great to see them just roll with the punches and git it done . A great meet up and one that I will be forever grateful for !


----------



## Rwsphotos (Jul 27, 2013)

It was just as much an honor for us to have Manny shoot with us. We weren't the only ones to roll with the punches in a disorganized mess of wedding chaos. He was a trooper rocked out his first second shooting experience with grace.  To me this is how TPF should be out shooting photos better yet out shooting with another TPF member.  When another event gives me the flexibility to present this kind of offer again the lucky participant needs to thank Manny for making this an experience worth repeating given the chance.  And Manny him self is more than welcome to join us again when we are in that area. Can't wait to see his results.


----------



## terri (Jul 27, 2013)

Y'all rock!!   Thanks for posting these, and showing us your lovely wife, too.     

Great job on the TPF salute!    :salute:


----------



## Stevepwns (Jul 27, 2013)

I have only been here at this site for a short time, but among other things, this shows me I found the right place to learn.  Just awesome, guys.  :hug::


----------



## Rwsphotos (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the Complement Terri.  I do make model Material with my scrunchy face to the camera huh? :er:


----------



## manny212 (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes you do make make model material!!! Remember =shoot me =which I did lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 27, 2013)

Very cool.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Aug 1, 2013)

glad it all worked out for everyone involved. A really cool thing for you two to offer up.


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice meet-up.

Now get the little lady an Oly OMD E-M5 so she does not need to carry a brick.


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 2, 2013)

All I see in the last photo is "the stash". Its mesmerizing!


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 5, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> Nice meet-up.
> 
> Now get the little lady an Oly OMD E-M5 so she does not need to carry a brick.



Funny enough, she HAS been looking into some of the M4/3 style systems. Some have the same size sensor as a DX DSLR. 
might work well for outdoor daytime shoots where she has to do a lot of walking.  The engagement shoot in Leu Gardens was a PITA dragging around all the gear through the whole park. 

The downside of course, is spending a bunch more money investing into another camera system.


----------

